

Ask HN: Will you build apps for Firefox OS to support an open alternative? - manidoraisamy

When you are not sure about the adoption, what takes priority - benevolence or business decision?
======
mathgeek
I toyed around with a dev phone a few months back, and in general I found that
the Firefox OS environment has a lot of drawbacks that can be tough to push
through as a modern developer. You're working on a platform that targets low-
end hardware, is limited to browser-based technology, and lacks the community-
generated frameworks that exist on iOS and Android.

I found it took too long to get anything done when compared to other
platforms, and overall was just a mind-numbing experience.

I don't know that Firefox OS will ever catch up to the other devices in the US
as far as developer tools and community go, but I'd certainly take another
look at it if it did. Right now, I don't have the kind of time to burn on free
projects that I did a couple of decades ago.

